# I Won The Lottery!



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

I had 5 numbers in Saturday's lotto-going to buy myself a new watch,can't decide on Omega or Rado.Anyone know if one is better than the other?
The most I will spend is £1500,the "change" will go to the one day I"ll get a mortgage account!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think I'd buy a length of rope, one more number was worth £7 million:wall:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

How much is 5 numbers worth???


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Match 6 2 winners £3,681,300 each
Match 5 plus Bonus 35 winners£39,546 each
Match 5 930 winners £930 Each


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

£930 is pants for 5 numbers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

bang goes spending £1500 on a watch if you only won £930


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

If it was the standard lottery main game on 2nd of Feb, according to the website £930 quid. I think you better choose a cheaper watch 

lol too slow


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

jaffa said:


> bang goes spending £1500 on a watch if you only won £930


Maybe he aint checked exactly how much he's won, just seen 5 matched numbers and thinks he got half a million:doublesho

Perhaps a casio watch will be ok???


----------



## Steven_182 (May 10, 2006)

i had 5 numbers a cpl month ago an only got just short of £600 :wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah being honest if i got 5 numbers i'd be thinking i was retiring!

Well done anyway


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't say no to a few hundred quid - kiss goodbye to a chunk of the student loan


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

S500 said:


> I think I'd buy a length of rope, one more number was worth £7 million:wall:


I'm with you, especially if you had the first five balls out!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

forget Rado or Omega get a U Boat 52mm they are going up in value


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope

Buy a Tag heuer carrera. I bought one 6 month ago and its an amazing watch


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your win,

Why not by yourself a nice Rolex,

Here's mine currently on e-bay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230219834676&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Brietling Colt

Bit of class.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah get a Tag


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

My Dad told me I'd won about £2000,still £930 will get me a Rado,though the one I've seen is £1200.So the saving for mortgage will get bumped.
As for the get lenghth of rope quote-didn't you hear about the girl who won a couple oh thousand one week then scooped the jackpot the following week.MAYBE just MAYBE!
p.s.I am the female of the species not a bloke:argie:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

mariejac said:


> didn't you hear about the girl who won a couple oh thousand one week then scooped the jackpot the following week.


Was that the one who got 7 days in prison for failing to turn up to a court case as a witness coz she'd gone to Spain to celebrate her win - like you couldn't come up with anywhere better with a few million in the bank....and she came back here


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

If I hit the jackpot I'll know where to go;I've been studying the pages of OK just waiting for my numbers.First class to London,night out in China Whites,sipping on Cristal in my Jimmy Choos.Then to Claridges for a kip and off to Richard Bransons hideaway island with my Vuitton luggage.:wave: 
So there!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

mariejac said:


> If I hit the jackpot I'll know where to go;I've been studying the pages of OK just waiting for my numbers.First class to London,night out in China Whites,sipping on Cristal in my Jimmy Choos.Then to Claridges for a kip and off to Richard Bransons hideaway island with my Vuitton luggage.:wave:
> So there!


Classy bird then lol


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Brietling Colt
> 
> Bit of class.


Agreed, I have one less than £1200.00 if you shop around.

Edit. Sorry only just read the 'female' post


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulation's on the win. :thumb: 

Take it your from Scotland then???


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Go for an Omega Planet Ocean like I have

Lovely watch

http://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/index.cfm?event=catalogue.showProduct&productID=1289

Well done on the win

:thumb:


----------



## Renoir (Mar 14, 2007)

Doesn't £930 cash get you a house in Scotland???

(Runs for the hills..........:car: )


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

congratulations on the win. 

My fiance has a couple of Chanel watches, they have worn very well. Bit of a fashion watch though but still worth a look.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Renoir said:


> Doesn't £930 cash get you a house in Scotland???
> 
> (Runs for the hills..........:car: )


Nope, but it buys a lot of drugs to help numb the pain of being neighbours to the English!


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll be even classier with my watch on.Thanks for all your help,the Omega looks lovely though a bit pricey


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes I am from Scotland why do you ask and how did you know-did my accent give it away?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I can spot a nice Scottish girl easily!! 







Ok then..........You posted this in the Scotland section.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

mariejac said:


> If I hit the jackpot I'll know where to go;I've been studying the pages of OK just waiting for my numbers.First class to London,night out in China Whites,sipping on Cristal in my Jimmy Choos.Then to Claridges for a kip and off to Richard Bransons hideaway island with my Vuitton luggage.:wave:
> So there!


With Grizzle keeping you warm too? Once he's done your undercarriage I don't think you'll be going very far even with lots of money!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Renoir said:


> Doesn't £930 cash get you a house in Scotland???
> 
> (Runs for the hills..........:car: )


You ain't got no hills down there big chap, they're just little rises. Oh, and £930 is what we GIVE YOU from every 0.0000000000005 millilitres of oil we drill up from our precious land.:wave:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i would put the money on doing the lottery again this week, the whole lot of it....


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

If Grizzle has one of those super soft wash mits then by all means.My chassis likes it soft with fine attention to the detailing.:doublesho


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

mariejac said:


> If Grizzle has one of those super soft wash mits then by all means.My chassis likes it soft with fine attention to the detailing.:doublesho


Grizzle mate, you've scored :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

mariejac said:


> If Grizzle has one of those super soft wash mits then by all means.My chassis likes it soft with fine attention to the detailing.:doublesho


Grizzle is a fellow Scot of this very board. I can assure you he aint nothing like a wash mitt.... LOL Imagine a Grizzly bear.... your about half way there then!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

KKM said:


> Go for an Omega Planet Ocean like I have
> 
> Lovely watch
> 
> ...


Why would a female choose that watch :lol:

Slightly big imo....

A Ladies Constellation Automatic on the other hand would be more up her street :thumb:

Well done on the win


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

mariejac said:


> If Grizzle has one of those super soft wash mits then by all means.My chassis likes it soft with fine attention to the detailing.:doublesho


:doublesho :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww ffs!!!! This has got waaaay outta hand!


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

They started it,not me!I was just sharing my joy of a lottery win.
Anyway if you have you have one of those wash mits-share it please!:lol:


----------



## whizz (Nov 11, 2006)

Be original, buy one of these bonnie lass! :thumb:

http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/

wHIZz


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My father in law won the week or so before with 5 numbers and got £1500 so looks like it does vary somewhat!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

whizz said:


> Be original, buy one of these bonnie lass! :thumb:
> 
> http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/
> 
> wHIZz


Awesome watches.

Until someone asks you for the bloody time LOL


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

Tokyo watches a bit space age for me.I have since bought a Rado jubilee in black and gold-I can't stop looking at it!Yippe for the lottery,I can't wait for my next win-£95MILLION tonight(always the optomist).:thumb:


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

get yourself a christopher ward watch you wont regret it, and spend the rest on some fancy detailing products


----------

